
How to make create-react-app play nice with Firebase - labwire
http://peterhrynkow.com/firebase/2018/08/01/firebase-with-create-react-app.html
======
yazr
Has anyone run into bandwidth limitation with the Firebse starter plan?

They mention 20GB/month which ~10k/s which seems very low for any kind of
server, let alone realtime sub-pub.

I realize its a nearly-free starter plan. Just wondering if i am missing
something.

~~~
labwire
The free plan does have some limits. You’re better to upgrade to the Blaze
plan which is essentially free until you get a ton of traffic.

